# 2014 Cruze CTD- oil heater/block heater cord connect/disconnect



## Louis (Dec 28, 2015)

Problem: getting ready to head to work, every morning before the sun is up and I can see the breath of the birds, not to mention my own. I carefully brush the snow off the car and open the hood to disconnect the heater cord. Oh wait, have to go back to the garage and unplug it. Oh wait, blew the G.F.I again.You know the drill. This is my solution. NO I did not drill a 2" hole in my car, I had a professional drill a 2" hole in my car...and install this...from Amazon (about $50)





















Parts: NOCO Genius GCP1 Black 13-Amp 125V AC Port Plug
Work done by Roberts in Barrie (hey they deserve credit for a great job) they fabricated a 'backer' plate using epoxy & speed fasteners to attach. Also used electrolytic grease on the plug-in connection. They were required to remove the air intake resonator to do the work, and replaced it after. cost $170CDN
Looks SO COOL


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

Nice install. Looks decent for what it is. I live in generally the same area as you and have never felt the need to use the plugin myself. My CTD has always started fine and I let it run for about 5 mins or more if it's really cold.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Looks like you got one of dem dare Lectric cars boy...

FWIW I'm way further north than you are and have never once plugged mine in. 

But its a beautiful install and well worth this thread.


----------



## _MerF_ (Mar 24, 2015)

Can I just say that only once in my life have I experienced climate that requires a car to be thawed before it can be used (Winnipeg, Manitoba). I was there for one week, and I seriously ponder how people actually live like that.

Give me my mosquitos, gators, and hurricanes...you can keep your frozen tundra!


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

_MerF_ said:


> Can I just say that only once in my life have I experienced climate that requires a car to be thawed before it can be used (Winnipeg, Manitoba). I was there for one week, and I seriously ponder how people actually live like that.
> 
> Give me my mosquitos, gators, and hurricanes...you can keep your frozen tundra!


Ha! I was posted to Winnipeg. Twice! Most beautiful women I've seen anywhere and friendly as all get-out.


----------



## ssnscruzeeco2015 (Dec 29, 2014)

I plug mine in to get a 10 degree C advantage in warm up, Did you happen to cut the end of the plug with the thermostat in it and replace it with a regular plug?


----------



## Louis (Dec 28, 2015)

I saw the picture of the plug (how-to about removing the temp diode/snap-disk) My cord didn't have an end like that one. it was a regular straight plug with no circular/oval form before the plug. I usually plug it in at -10 C and below. I have seen a 'spark' when slowly plugging it into the garage socket (so there is current draw). I am under the impression it is a 300 watt heater that is on when plugged in. Before turning it off I set the defrost on high with the aux heater (temp all the way clockwise, final notch) so it does what I want it to do at remote start.


----------



## _MerF_ (Mar 24, 2015)

Tomko said:


> Ha! I was posted to Winnipeg. Twice! Most beautiful women I've seen anywhere and friendly as all get-out.


Just to be clear, I loved the town...just bewildered by the idea that people can live there during the winter. I would love to go back in a milder time of year and really check it out.


----------



## gyrfalcon (Dec 27, 2013)

Is that metal piece in the left of your photo an extension from a miter saw?


----------

